# Beaded keychain.



## Julia S (Apr 13, 2021)

My hobby is beading.
Sometimes I experimenting. Here is the result of one experiment. Bag keychain. I tried to make it look like one of my young dumbo betta named Pirate.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Wow that is amazing. I wish I could do that!


----------



## Julia S (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks! 
I love beading. I learned from books and the Internet. This is the 3 try to create a keychain. 2 before that were not bad, but not perfect either. I also plan to make a Veiltaile betta keychain.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Julia S said:


> Thanks!
> I love beading. I learned from books and the Internet. This is the 3 try to create a keychain. 2 before that were not bad, but not perfect either. I also plan to make a Veiltaile betta keychain.


ooh, you should do a plakat too! plakats are my favorite.


----------



## Julia S (Apr 13, 2021)

Ok. I will try plakat to.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

You should sell them and earn extra cash! Haha!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok that's adorable! Great job!


----------



## bklink (Apr 16, 2021)

WOW! This is one of the most beautiful bead work I've ever seen! Congrats!!


----------



## Julia S (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you! Glad you liked it.
I will show new keychains when I'll finished it.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Julia S said:


> Thank you! Glad you liked it.
> I will show new keychains when I'll finished it.


Sounds good! Love it!


----------



## Ximirokerney (May 29, 2020)

I always dreamed of learning how to make such keychains, but I have no talent in this direction. I have never been able to make any crafts made of beads. When I moved to another city, the guys I met had a fashion to constantly buy various keychains and brag about it. At first, I thought it was weird, but the keychains looked cool. One day I started looking for online stores that sell keychains with exciting designs. The only thing I liked was the photo keychain. I ordered a keychain with my face on it, and it looked funny.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Ximirokerney said:


> I always dreamed of learning how to make such keychains, but I have no talent in this direction.


Same, I also tried art and other kinds of crafts but I really suck at it lol


----------

